# Can someone explain EII-0 (INFJ)?



## YahYah24 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello,

My results with the Socionics test came out to EII-0. I'm super new to Socionics so I don't know what the "-0" is. I've tried googling it a few different ways but it seems that the "-0" part is never really addressed.

On the MBTI I'm an INFJ.
In Socionics I'm reading that I'm an INFJ as well, but in the forums I see folks saying INFJ on this test is not the same as INFJ on MBTI. So I'm also a little confused about that aspect of the results as well.

*What does the "-0" mean, and is the "-0" the reason people say INFJ isn't the same on Socionics as it is on the MBTI?
*


Thanks so much,


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Never heard of it before but I found this
Socionics Subtypes
Seems like it means that you have no discernible subtype according to that test


----------



## kindofblue95 (Feb 25, 2018)

Like Vixey said, it means you have no subtype.

In other words, you are neither an Fi-EII nor an Ne-EII.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ=INFj is a very usual combination. Don't worry if someone says something different. They're wrong.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Zero means you got a balanced subtype on this test. You should still read about them to confirm. *EII subtypes* & *EII profiles*.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

alyara said:


> INFJ=INFj is a very usual combination. Don't worry if someone says something different. They're wrong.


Yep people were saying I was ILI and thus INTJ but I knew I wasn't J so it made me look negatively on Socionics without really understanding anything about it, but then I read more and saw the MBTI functions and IEs had completely different origins.

The P and J concept in MBTI actually appears to be adapted from Jung's concepts of irrational and rational respectively, which are represented in Socionics using the lowercase letters (p/j). So I don't really think it's any surprise that IxxJs will usually relate most often to Ixxj socionics types despite "having different functions" (which is a horrible way of looking at it because the MBTI functions and IEs are so different).


----------

